# Alt and Special Characters



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2010)

Can the forum reply screen support Alt+0_nnn_ without zooming backwards one page and dumping one's hard composed contents, or should these characters be avoided?


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2010)

It should do - the ALT+0nnn key combo is just a shortcut method to special characters.

Avoid ALT+B though, as this is a browser shortcut for "back" which *will* get rid of what you've typed, forcing you to start again.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (2 Nov 2010)

Silly question maybe, but have you got the NUM LOCK key on?


----------



## benb (2 Nov 2010)

I've used Alt+xxx with no problems. I agree with 661-Pete, it could be your num lock, as Alt+left arrow = back.

▬
►
ž
Ð

those were all done with alt.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> *Can the forum reply screen support Alt+0nnn without zooming backwards one page and dumping one's hard composed contents*, or should these characters be avoided?


ÑÖ, í ÐØñ† †├| ÎÑk š0


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> ÑÖ, í ÐØñ† †├| ÎÑk š0


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> ÑÖ, í ÐØñ† †├| ÎÑk š0




Geek ...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2010)

™ - it works now! Thanks Pete. I have applied for membership of the Pancake Aerial Manipulators Club


----------

